# Windshield washer tank



## webharvest (Dec 8, 2007)

Every time I turn on my windshield washer the fluid leaks out from the front right side of the car. I suspect that the hose going to the motor or where the motor goes to the tank is leaking or loss. I don't want to break any of the body pieces so I figured I would ask. Is there an easy way to remove the plastic piece that covers up the washer tank from below?

Thanks


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

It's not hard at all. A couple of 10mm bolts and a few plastic retaining clips is all that holds the wheel-well liner in place.


----------



## sentra_gris (Jun 10, 2007)

I have the same problem. Do I have to take the wheel out? Can I acess through the bottom near the fog light?

My whaser fluid is not coming out. I have check the fuse and it works. The motor just do not make any noise when I try to use it. Any ideas? But motor?

Thank you,


----------



## nissen2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello, my fiirst post here, we bought a 2008 Sentra in Nov. '07.
I had a leaking washer tank as well. After filling, it would be empty within a few hours. Leak occured whether washers were operated or not.

Took it to the dealer and had it repaired. Here is their comment on the problem:
*"Packing checked. Found washer pump packing leaking. Adjusted and added a rubber washer and filled. Rechecked. No longer leaking" * 
I believe they're talking about the point where the supply tube exits the bottom of tank.

So far the repair seems to be holding. Dealer advised that if leak reappeared they would replace washer fluid tank. Maybe assembly plant got a bad batch of washers.


----------



## canadiatx (Apr 19, 2008)

*washer pump harness at relay? has bare wires..*

Hey guys it IS easy to get to.. my retread tire blew the wheel lining out! So now I have rerouted and readded a hose to my reservoir but my problem is the washer relay or whatever it is that is a connector seems intact but there is a pink and blue wire coming off that harness (washer pump?) That are bare now! They got pulled right out and I have no idea where they go!

Can anyone help me? I found an FSM but it doesn't have a wiring diagram! And my washer fluid won't squirt!! 

I have 90 240sx!


----------



## sentra_gris (Jun 10, 2007)

I believe one of wires is ground and the other one is 12V. if I remember correctly it is 12V all the time but when you try to use the motor what you are actually doing is closing the ground circuit. 

Just try to join the wires and you should be fine. My harness was also broken or I should say the wire was cut. I had to fix it as well.


----------



## canadiatx (Apr 19, 2008)

*join?*

thanks.. I just checked it again today and I must have put my tubes on backwards cuz the rear washer sprayer makes the front go and the other still doesn't work!

I was at autozone and I put caps on the bare wires.. the part guy said they were "fused" together and must have unjoined them maybe?? maybe I will rejoin them again.. then maybe my reverse will work.. but otherwise.. I think there must a connector for each on the tank?! Is there?? Cuz the one closest to wheel has a little hole in it but looks exactly like the other! So I'm wondering if there is another connection/relay for the other tube! And so if I connect them (which I will try) will it know yo make THAT tube go??


----------

